# so cal..



## THORHAMMER (Apr 27, 2007)

anyone want to shoot in OC this weekend. 

Just looking for whatever looks interesting,wether its mid afternoon - dusk, or from dusk - night photography. 
Anyone who shoots urban stuff want to share any spots, or 
we can both share, but Id like to discover new spots.. 
Im even not opposed to the idea of walking through retail areas and 
snapping away with the 50mm and no tripod.. 

I kinda want to do some long exposure light trails again, 
anyone dig on those that live in OC ?


----------



## eravedesigns (Apr 29, 2007)

well I have a house there but I am about 900 miles away from it right now lol. Maybe in a couple months.


----------



## THORHAMMER (Apr 30, 2007)

lol...

when your in town here hit me up sometime !!


----------

